# Need Plow Truck Owners, Shovelers, Salt Truck Drivers and Operators in Chicagoland



## CookCook20

We are currently looking for many positions for the upcoming winter season. We need the following people

--Plow Truck Owners
--Skid and Loader Operators
--Sidewalk Crews
--Salt Truck Drivers

We are in the entire Chicagoland area. Give us a call at (708) 237-0333 or email at [email protected]


----------



## Philbilly2

Everest Snow... Now this one I actually know of the company...

From what I hear a good place to work.


----------



## JustJeff

Yes. Relatively large company around here. I emailed him yesterday and haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## Philbilly2

Harleyjeff said:


> Yes. Relatively large company around here. I emailed him yesterday and haven't gotten a response yet.


I am texting back and forth with one of the Operations Manager's for them right now. Seems like they have good amount of work and keep growing. He says it a good place to work.


----------



## Luther

Yes Everest Snow is a good solid company, and the owners are good people


----------



## JustJeff

Philbilly2 said:


> I am texting back and forth with one of the Operations Manager's for them right now. Seems like they have good amount of work and keep growing. He says it a good place to work.


 If you feel like it, you can forward my number to whoever it is that you're texting back and forth with and tell them that I'm interested as well and that I've already emailed them. 847-909-8695.


----------



## Philbilly2

Harleyjeff said:


> If you feel like it, you can forward my number to whoever it is that you're texting back and forth with and tell them that I'm interested as well and that I've already emailed them. 847-909-8695.


Jeff,
Done he has your number.

His name is Rick.


----------



## Philbilly2

Philbilly2 said:


> Jeff,
> Done he has your number.
> 
> His name is Rick.


He is giving your number to the guy that manages the area around you.

If you don't hear anything, let me know and I will inquire for you.


----------



## JustJeff

Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## brianbrich1

Emailed yesterday to no reply


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> I am texting back and forth with one of the Operations Manager's for them right now. Seems like they have good amount of work and keep growing. He says it a good place to work.


Philbilly, Whats on your mind? I thought you were retired with the snow end of your biz.


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> Philbilly, Whats on your mind? I thought you were retired with the snow end of your biz.


Yes sir... no snow for this cat anymore... I still know people though. Always like to keep connections active. You never know when an opportunity can come about just by taking with people... Thumbs Up

If nothing else, just getting an old friend in touch with some quality manpower for subs... fundamentals of business... Not always what, but typically who you know...


----------



## Sawboy

There's a reason when if see a Philbilly post that I listen. Its statements like the one above! "Learn from those who succeeded before you"


----------



## FredG

Seems like a good opportunity for you guys close enough. I guess still a few big contractor good guys. Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG

Sometime I wish I could just dedicate my equipment with a Contractor like this Company. Honest people no aggravation collecting among other things.


----------



## Philbilly2

Sawboy said:


> There's a reason when if see a Philbilly post that I listen. Its statements like the one above! "Learn from those who succeeded before you"


Thanks for the kind words.

I would not call what I did succeeding... I would refer to it as restructuring... again, and again... till the margins made money.


----------



## Philbilly2

So just got off the phone from a long phone conversation with my guy over at Everest...

I hate to say it... but I am crunching numbers and thinking of getting the band back together... :hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:

If you guys are truly interested, PM me and I can give you the low down. 

I would prefer not to openly disclose info on this thread as this is not my thread and would prefer not to step on the Dave's toes (the OP). If this is OK with you Dave, please let me or Rick know, and I will gladly let everyone know about all of the things that Rick informed me about today! (I have the time now) 

Rick asked me if I knew anyone that is looking to sub as they are actively looking for plow truck owner operators west of I355 with plow only services. Elgin to Joliet area.

I do not want to step on Dave's feet here, I just have a connection with one of the guys that works there and although I have not ever worked with them, it sounds like quite an outstanding place to work for. 

The first place that has sparked the interest in pushing snow in the past 4 or 5 years... sad I know, but I guess I have have been out that long now... 

If you prefer to talk in person, call me at 630-768-3211 and I can tell you what I have been informed with.

Again, I do not want to step on Dave's toes here, I just want to get good guys hooked up with what appears to be a good "general contractor" Thumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff

I had a missed call from there from a gentleman named David. When I called back I was told that he was on another line but would I like to leave a message. I did, along with my name and phone number again, but no reply. Makes me wonder though, if they are only wanting plow services now and not salting, it means that they won't want to pay for all of my equipment, so I'm guessing they'll want to pay me less than I'm already making. And probably fewer hours since you're not out there salting as well. But it's always worth a conversation to find out.


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> So just got off the phone from a long phone conversation with my guy over at Everest...
> 
> I hate to say it... but I am crunching numbers and thinking of getting the band back together... :hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:
> 
> If you guys are truly interested, PM me and I can give you the low down.
> 
> I would prefer not to openly disclose info on this thread as this is not my thread and would prefer not to step on the Dave's toes (the OP). If this is OK with you Dave, please let me or Rick know, and I will gladly let everyone know about all of the things that Rick informed me about today! (I have the time now)
> 
> Rick asked me if I knew anyone that is looking to sub as they are actively looking for plow truck owner operators west of I355 with plow only services. Elgin to Joliet area.
> 
> I do not want to step on Dave's feet here, I just have a connection with one of the guys that works there and although I have not ever worked with them, it sounds like quite an outstanding place to work for.
> 
> The first place that has sparked the interest in pushing snow in the past 4 or 5 years... sad I know, but I guess I have have been out that long now...
> 
> If you prefer to talk in person, call me at 630-768-3211 and I can tell you what I have been informed with.
> 
> Again, I do not want to step on Dave's toes here, I just want to get good guys hooked up with what appears to be a good "general contractor" Thumbs Up


I knew you had something on your mind. I walked away from snow more than once. Certain opportunities draw you back. Thumbs Up


----------



## Second nature247

CookCook20 said:


> We are currently looking for many positions for the upcoming winter season. We need the following people
> 
> --Plow Truck Owners
> --Skid and Loader Operators
> --Sidewalk Crews
> --Salt Truck Drivers
> 
> We are in the entire Chicagoland area. Give us a call at (708) 237-0333 or email at [email protected]


Hey bud just wondering when bids come back in for plowing thanks.


----------



## CookCook20

Not stepping on my toes at all. Why would I mind someone on here saying nice things about our company  Take it and run!!


----------



## snowngo

80 per hour not including travel between sites and a salter is mandatory.


----------



## CookCook20

Salter is def not mandatory. We are looking for plow only guys too.


----------



## Philbilly2

snowngo said:


> 80 per hour not including travel between sites and a salter is mandatory.


Salter is not at all required. I will second that. The $80 an hour to just sit in your truck and plow snow is an accurate number from what I have been told...


----------



## JustJeff

I agree. 80.00 per hour for subbing in this area is not bad money. It sounds like snowngo possibly worked for them in the past and had a bad experience. Or he is just a troll, because I've spoken with a gentleman named David that works there, and I got the impression that they do most of their own salting and aren't necessarily even looking for guys with salters anyway. I was very tempted to give them a shot this year, but I just get too many hours (per event) where I'm currently at to walk away. In talking with them and emailing back and forth, they seem like a very nice and reputable company though. I wish them luck in finding as many people as they need this season.


----------



## Philbilly2

CookCook20 said:


> Salter is def not mandatory. We are looking for plow only guys too.


I will tell you the same thing that I told Rick. I wish you guys took machines too as I could load you with subs. I have been spreading the word in my circle of contractors. Guys just don't want to split up their machines and trucks if they don't have to.

And as Jeff has said, $80 an hour, in our area, for no headaches... not a terrible rate. It is nice for many of us that still have operations ongoing during snow season if we can send a few trucks out for a few hours and still go on with our day to day stuff.


----------



## CookCook20

Yea I know. I understand guys with 4 trucks and 2 skids want to keep it all together. Does add a bit to the challenges.


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> I will tell you the same thing that I told Rick. I wish you guys took machines too as I could load you with subs. I have been spreading the word in my circle of contractors. Guys just don't want to split up their machines and trucks if they don't have to.
> 
> And as Jeff has said, $80 an hour, in our area, for no headaches... not a terrible rate. It is nice for many of us that still have operations ongoing during snow season if we can send a few trucks out for a few hours and still go on with our day to day stuff.


Are you in a Burb of Chikcago? :waving:


----------



## snowngo

JustJeff said:


> I agree. 80.00 per hour for subbing in this area is not bad money. It sounds like snowngo possibly worked for them in the past and had a bad experience. Or he is just a troll, because I've spoken with a gentleman named David that works there, and I got the impression that they do most of their own salting and aren't necessarily even looking for guys with salters anyway. I was very tempted to give them a shot this year, but I just get too many hours (per event) where I'm currently at to walk away. In talking with them and emailing back and forth, they seem like a very nice and reputable company though. I wish them luck in finding as many people as they need this season.


Never worked for them but I talked to them last year. Wasn't putting them down at all just reporting what I was told. 80 an hour on site only, no pay traveling between sites. I was also told that salters were mandatory and he has said that is no longer the case. Why you would assume I had a bad experience is a mystery to me . I said nothing negative. The guy was cool to me


----------



## JustJeff

snowngo said:


> Never worked for them but I talked to them last year. Wasn't putting them down at all just reporting what I was told. 80 an hour on site only, no pay traveling between sites. I was also told that salters were mandatory and he has said that is no longer the case. Why you would assume I had a bad experience is a mystery to me . I said nothing negative. The guy was cool to me


You are correct. I apologize. Somehow I misread it when I looked at it the first time.


----------



## FredG

JustJeff said:


> You are correct. I apologize. Somehow I misread it when I looked at it the first time.


It's easy enough while grazing over a thread to miss something.


----------



## CookCook20

snowngo said:


> Never worked for them but I talked to them last year. Wasn't putting them down at all just reporting what I was told. 80 an hour on site only, no pay traveling between sites. I was also told that salters were mandatory and he has said that is no longer the case. Why you would assume I had a bad experience is a mystery to me . I said nothing negative. The guy was cool to me


Are you still looking for this year?? $80 an hour, salter not required.


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> You are correct. I apologize. Somehow I misread it when I looked at it the first time.


I thought the same thing as Jeff here... he just beat me to jumping your sh**:laugh::laugh:

And that is the reason I hate text messages... Like I tell my wife... every thing can be read two ways.

"When are you going to be home? Sh** need to get done around here..."

Either she's pissed or horny? How do you tell? I just assume the pissed and hope for the horny...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> Are you in a Burb of Chikcago? :waving:


No... I'm not. Drive to them all the time as that is were the work is, but I am in corn and soybean country...

We refer to Chicago as the "State of Chicago" and once you get out of Chicago by like 30 - 40 miles or so, you are allowed to remove your head from your a$$ as you get back into the "State of Illinois"


----------

